# Confusing computer instructions



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm trying to run down a problem with HULU not playing on my computer any longer. Part of the instructions read:



Check off the box for *Temporary Internet Files and Website Files*, (it's ok to leave everything else unchecked)
Click *Delete* to confirm
The "off" is confusing me. Does that mean I uncheck the box or leave it checked? 
I would have used "uncheck" if the box is not to be checked, or "checked" (without the "off") if it should be left checked.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Uncheck


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree that it (like much guidance nowadays) is ambiguous.

But "it's ok to leave everything else unchecked" implies that it should be checked.

If you want to see some REALLY bad instructions, get a cheap drone or dash camera from China with instructions that have been interpreted by some computer program into English.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It needs to be checked so the files will be deleted


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks guys -- so far we are 2 for checked and one for unchecked. Maybe I'll do it one way the first time and if that doesn't work, then the next way. I doubt I can mess things up any worse than they are.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Normally, all Temporary Internet Files and Website Files can be safely deleted.

I do it regularly with CCleaner.

Good luck!


----------

